# Substitute Teacher Arrested After Beating Up Student



## Jmartjrmd (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 11, 2019)

Wow she lost her mind. I wonder what set her off like that.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 11, 2019)

Even after seeing the title I wasn’t expecting that kind of beat down.


----------



## momi (Nov 11, 2019)

I mean she was dressed for a beat down - goodness that was hard to watch.


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 11, 2019)

Wowzers. And she's smiling in her photo. I wonder what set her crazy off.


----------



## lesedi (Nov 11, 2019)

Disgusting. I’d be suing if that was my child


----------



## Reinventing21 (Nov 11, 2019)

What on EARTH???!!! She must have been just a breath away from a psychotic break or something...


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Nov 11, 2019)

Wow. Wonder what happened?


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 11, 2019)

Geez, not what I was expecting. She was really beating that kid’s ass. What possessed her?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 11, 2019)

It looked like the kid swung at her first and I think that's what the witness was saying too. But even if that's the case her response was excessive. I'd like to know what started it.


----------



## LiftedUp (Nov 11, 2019)

She's crazy! The student was still in her seat!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 11, 2019)

All of that was excessive.   I can't believe how many "smug" shots I'm seeing lately.  Folks seem very pleased to get locked up these days.


----------



## Kanky (Nov 11, 2019)

She’s been fired, arrested and her career is over. Life ruined. The student she was punching will be fine in a couple of weeks and will probably be able to afford private school now. 

I don’t know what she’s smiling about in that mug shot.


----------



## dicapr (Nov 11, 2019)

Kanky said:


> She’s been fired, arrested and her career is over. Life ruined. The student she was punching will be fine in a couple of weeks and will probably be able to afford private school now.
> 
> I don’t know what she’s smiling about in that mug shot.



She is a substitute teacher and probably doesn’t realize this will follow her when she gets a “real” job.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Nov 12, 2019)

I won't be watching. Are both the student and assailant yt?


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 12, 2019)

She looks quite pleased with herself.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 12, 2019)

Did she just get her teaching license? She looks so young and I'd never suspect she was a teacher based on her attire.

Even though the kid hit her first, she went way overboard. She beat that kid like they owed her something.


----------



## fluffyforever (Nov 12, 2019)

[email protected]@ said:


> I won't be watching. Are both the student and assailant yt?


Student is unknown as she was blocked out. Substitute teacher is a BW.


----------



## dicapr (Nov 12, 2019)

B_Phlyy said:


> Did she just get her teaching license? She looks so young and I'd never suspect she was a teacher based on her attire.
> 
> Even though the kid hit her first, she went way overboard. She beat that kid like they owed her something.



Depending on the state a substitute teacher isn’t always a licensed  educator. I know my brother would substitute teach while he was in college because it fit his schedule. He was 20. I’m thinking this was the case in this situation. Someone with a high school degree watching a class instead of someone whose profession this is.


----------



## 1QTPie (Nov 14, 2019)

B_Phlyy said:


> Did she just get her teaching license? She looks so young and I'd never suspect she was a teacher based on her attire.
> 
> Even though the kid hit her first, she went way overboard. She beat that kid like they owed her something.




Looks like she came into the class to fight.  That outfit, the hair being tied up, etc. She was waiting.   I don't care what that child may have said to her, this is just atrocious.


----------



## Sosa (Nov 18, 2019)

Teacher in the pic looking like “Damn right, I did it”


----------



## SoniT (Nov 20, 2019)

There's a teacher in Maryland who also got arrested for fighting a student.

https://www.fox5dc.com/video/625946


----------



## Laela (Nov 20, 2019)

Why are these young women in the classroom to begin with? They don't  have the patience or passion to be teachers, who traditionally  are nurturers....I don't  see no nurturing  SMH
I know kids today can be challenging..but are schools that desperate?


----------



## Lylddlebit (Nov 20, 2019)

I don't like anything about this.  It sad to see how people have normalized disrespectful children  especially while they are teenagers. It's sad for adults to abuse children no matter what they have done.  It's sad for parents expect the world to coddle their child(ren) better than they raise and equipt their child(ren) to function successfully in the real world.  It's an all around mess.  Nobody involved was "right" that's why it's a complete disaster.

A respectful child...An appropriate adult...A competent parent makes all the difference in stopping this stuff long before it gets to this point.  I wish on a larger scale people would stop focusing on who is the most wrong and build up appropriate from the ground up.  It's a whole lot of mess  on several levels by the time it turns into these examples that need to be addressed.


----------



## Laela (Nov 20, 2019)

I mostly  agree ..however  even well-trained children have their  days in school, not to mentiin bullying and peer pressure being prevalent. If a teacher doesn't  have control of a classroom, game over.

I've  grown up seeing kids get checked by teachers who have the necessary skill and maturity to control what happens in the class without lifting a finger or physically  threatening a child. 


Lylddlebit said:


> I
> 
> A respectful child...An appropriate adult...A competent parent makes all the difference in stopping this stuff before it gets to this point.  I wish on a larger scale people would stop looking at who is the most wrong and build up appropriate from the ground up.  It's a whole lot of mess  on several levels by the time it turns into these examples.


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 21, 2019)

Laela said:


> I mostly  agree ..however  even well-trained children have their  days in school, not to mentiin bullying and peer pressure being prevalent. If a teacher doesn't  have control of a classroom, game over.
> 
> I've  grown up seeing kids get checked by teachers who have the necessary skill and maturity to control what happens in the class without lifting a finger or physically  threatening a child.



While I agree with you. I think when you grew up and where you grew up is not the same as what is going on in the classrooms of America today. It is terrible. 
I don't advocate teachers beating kids. BUT these students will beat a teacher and another student down without thinking twice about.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 21, 2019)

A friend of mine posted a picture from social media.  Let me resize it. brb


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 21, 2019)

^^^ Not worth your job or doing a bid. As an adult you have to know when to walk away. She set herself up.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Nov 21, 2019)

Laela said:


> I mostly  agree ..however  even well-trained children have their  days in school, not to mentiin bullying and peer pressure being prevalent. If a teacher doesn't  have control of a classroom, game over.
> 
> I've  grown up seeing kids get checked by teachers who have the necessary skill and maturity to control what happens in the class without lifting a finger or physically  threatening a child.




I want to agree with you. I just don't want the point to be lost behind a smokescreen.   An" off" day, bullying, peer pressure, personal problems and the need for adjustment soon becomes labeled "real life" once a child transitions to an adult. The negatives of life rarely lessen as we age, we just get more accountability to handle them as we age and many times get more freedom as an adult to distance ourselves from other people's foolishness by establishing well developed boundaries.  This  is why it is so imperative that each stage of growing up that people  receive the accountability and life skills they will need. You know... little by little building character while they are still kids so by the time they are adults they are well developed and functioning citizens. You can talk about teachers lacking control in the classroom.  That is one of many valid points within this scenario that can (in  some cases) be part of the problem...but consider which children are most likely to grow up and eventually become these inappropriate adults...Mostly likely, it's those who did not develop life skills when they were still kids, and practice them with growing independence as teenagers...Those who don't consider one major mistake ruining their life or the life of someone else...Those who lack discernment and self discipline...Those whose parents justify or simply fail to address unacceptable behavior rather than correct it before it becomes a liability or places the kid in harm's way.     The substitutes were wrong...you won't get any defense from me towards them in that area. However I don't want the point to be lost. There was a lot wrong within the individuals, within the school and within the homes  that lead the situations to this outcome.


----------

